# The Simpsons: Jan 20, 2021 prediction



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Most people know The Simpsons cartoon has had a remarkable streak of predicting the future many years, and even a > decade in advance. They predicted President Trump around 2000. They predicted both Murder Hornets and a Virus from China in the same year (Happened last year). Many many more.

They also had a prediction for Jan 20, 2021... that there would be major political division, a collapse of government and all around civil war following the 2021 Inauguration. Pretty remarkable guess then, on the political climate now.










Maybe I need to start making stock market buys based on Simpsons predictions LOL!

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Crazy huh?

If we are going down this rabbit hole of predictions from Hollywood, I would highly encourage you to watch the movie Idiocracy. I dare say that movie is nearly prophetic.

The idea around the movie is that intelligent people procrastinated having families to focus on careers and other things while the morons bred like rabbits and the world is eventually ruled by idiots.

I saw it was on one of the movie channels the other day if interested.

Here is a little clip:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

YUP!! get ready to be paying more than $3.25 a gallon for gas and $4.09 for diesel this summer.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> YUP!! get ready to be paying more than $3.25 a gallon for gas and $4.09 for diesel this summer.


Just bought the wife a hybrid. I can definitely get used to +40mpg


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

With the imbalance now in our government leadership the gun and ammo runs I bet wont subside much at all.  It's human nature to panic and begin hording items that one thinks may become harder to purchase in the future. Only if I had a crystal ball that I could look into the future. I think I'll buy a DeLorean, go for a drive and see what happens.


----------



## AveryMolly (Feb 2, 2021)

I hope that in the future only positive moments from this cartoon will be embodied. I'm really, really tired of all the horror that's happening in the world.


----------



## ClaireTerry (Jan 20, 2021)

How did Simpsons make so many predictions that ended up actually happening? Is someone from their executives from the future or what? I wonder what other things did they predict, but it has not happened yet, now I am kinda worried about some of their jokes because they might end up being true. Well, let's not worry too much and play some games better, I am very glad that I can play free solitaire online, because it's very fast and easy to access from any device, and I can play it from any place as well.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

ClaireTerry said:


> How did Simpsons make so many predictions that ended up actually happening? Is someone from their executives from the future or what? I wonder what other things did they predict, but it has not happened yet, now I am kinda worried about some of their jokes because they might end up being true. Well, let's not worry too much and play some games better, I am very glad that I can play free solitaire online, because it's very fast and easy to access from any device, and I can play it from any place as well.


I remember there was an episode where Lisa grew up to be POTUS and they announced her as the first "straight" female president. So get ready for a lesbian president here in the next little while.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> YUP!! get ready to be paying more than $3.25 a gallon for gas and $4.09 for diesel this summer.


Oh no, that would be terrible!!! Oh wait...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My gas light came on just as we approached Heber today, stopped at the Silver Eagle. Filled'er up... $136 for 25.73 gallons.



-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've started to fill up at 1/2 a tank with these higher fuel prices. It all comes out the same but it doesn't hurt as bad. 

I also hate running my card through the second time only to put in less than a dollar into the tank. This last February on my trip to Arizona I just left the station once I reached it's maximum dollar amount and figured that I cold fill up down the road again somewhere. But with the prices pushing $6.00 for diesel I am really thinking about those long hunting trips.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Pulled the trailer to Fish Lake last weekend, took the family over the Gooseberry road, came home then ran the trailer up to the ranch, back and forth to town a couple of times and the fuel light came on for the first time. Fueled it up, $218, found out the truck has at least a 50 gallon tank, it took over 48 gallons to fill up. I always wondered if it was correct when it said over 700 miles to empty when I fill it up.


----------

